# New Leapers - update here



## Audrey Fussell (May 22, 2002)

Since the other threads were getting long, I thought it would be great if all the new or recent leapers updated each other on their progress or problems. I am in Phase 1 on day 5. Feeling pretty good today. My guess is we have a lot we can learn from each other.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

To paraphrase:"A journey of a thousand miles begins with [Phase One]!"







Excellent...keep it up and stick to the plan like glue and you will get there! Good work!







MNLPSIf any got lost or wants to backtrack on the thread Audrey hopped from here: http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000320#000029 MNL


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Audrey thanks for starting this thread...My update is ...still unbelievable of how much better I am...I do think of all the others out there that could get relief...I am so happy for my life today...This time last year I just felt like my life was over...I really mean that







I had been every where and have had every test known to humans...UNTILL I took the LEAP blood test....There is just no words for me to describe it....


----------



## jggavl (Mar 14, 2002)

Hi Audrey,I'm glad to hear that you are doing better today. Just think, in two days you can start adding back foods.I am at the end of Phase 5 but still have lots of foods to add back to my plan. I am doing very well, especially when I get a good nights sleep. Annie L


----------



## Audrey Fussell (May 22, 2002)

Well I a made it through another day in Phase 1. Had a normal BM this morning which is a great way to start the day. Little bloat and gas during the day but not any problem. Tomorrow is day 6 - time flys when you are having fun! Right? Actually it hasn't been that bad. I am learning a new way of cooking and eating. My husband is even game on eating it with me. (well most things) He didn't like the Amaranth grain as he said it looked like little fish eyes or eggs. He is a visual eater. If it doesn't look a certain way he has a hard time. Not me, I don't care what it looks like, if it tastes good, count me in. Of course only if it is on my list of safe foods. I made it through the day including the out of office seminar. NO problems, (I did take 2 ativan while driving there as I just didn't trust myself) Probably was a waste. I did splure with the cost of working with Jan and have to save my pennies until it doesn't pinch so hard when I spend it.I would like to get Mikes tapes when I can save up the $. (If only my hubby could find a job)







Hey everyone - do you know any company that is hiring Mgr or Dir of Information Technology. We are open to relocate. Mike - we would love to come up your way as my husband is from Rock Away Beach, OR and moving to Portland would make his mom a happy women. I rode my indoor bike this morning 5.5 miles and road when I got home outside about 3 miles. All in all a good day. I am happy to hear that Annie, Donna and Mike are doing well. Even Bob (whoever he is). Have a good evening and a good poop in the AM.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Audrey,I'm in IT also and currently at a temp job doing my best work ever for a secretarial salary (sigh). Anyway, all the postings in the Chicago area are for senior level IT - Director this, senior that, etc... Nothing for a very talented, self-taught, just-made-it-out-of-the-secretarial-slot techie. Maybe he'd have better luck here than I have.


----------



## Audrey Fussell (May 22, 2002)

Thanks for the info,







do you have site recommendations he should look at? 7 months is a long time to be unemployed. He is looking very hard, spends hours each day on the PC on career sites, sending emails, etc. Not much luck. He has a positive attitude and keeps plugging away at it. You are lucky to employeed doing anything right now with so many people out of work. It is a rough world out there right now. I sure do hope things change. Thanks and have a good weekend.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

SUGGESTIONS: ___________________________"He didn't like the Amaranth grain as he said it looked like little fish eyes or eggs. He is a visual eater." ____________________________







Go to the breaker box and flip the breakers for the dining room or kitchem wherever it is you eat. Make an honest effort to serve all meals in the dark, muttering "damn breaker box"&#8230;unless he is a handy man then you are doomed.







________________________________"I would like to get Mikes tapes when I can save up the $." ________________________________Hmmm....you did not get a copy of Dr. Weinstock & Dr. Lipsitz Stress and Anxiety Reduction CD's we use with LEAP? We recommend this as an integral part of the protocol for any IBS patient with any anxiety or stress related issues as a consequence of their condition. ALL the HomeCare patients reporting an IBS diagnosis should receive it, and each LEAP doctor is advised about the CD's and they are recommended to either have them in the office for pts to purchase or have the patient call 1-888-NOW LEAP and get them directly from us.Most of the docs seem to get so enamored of the testing and dietary planning stuff all layed out the stress reduction program gets overlooked.







[Probably at some point we should just stick it in the LEAP REPORT book for everybody automatically and kick the price up a few bucks instead to cover it and be done with it instead dof it being optional...hmmm]I forget if your case is a HomeCare Program or a physician-based program. Too many patients all obver the place now. If you are a full HC patient and did not get your CD's call Ethan Monday at 1-888-NOW LEAP. Or if you are the pt of an MD using LEAP call Ethan to get a copy. He can give you the pricing. They are cheap.Most patients who use them find them beneficial and they are less expensive than some other HT programs. (It is an HT CD program, one for C types and one for D-types) developed by a GI doc and clinical psychologist at a major US medical center).Or you can indeed save on up until you can by Mike Mahoney (HYPNO MIKE's) Program. I have not heard anything anywhere that would dissuade me from recommending either one.MNL


----------



## jggavl (Mar 14, 2002)

Hi Audrey,I'm glad to hear that you are doing so well. I had a setback yesterday but I'm fine today. I finished my last Phase yesterday and now trying to doing the rotation bit. I've lost a total of 7 pounds - 5 more and I will be at my ideal weight. I still have a long way to go in adding back foods.It's a good idea to write down everything you eat in case you have a reaction - easier to figure out the problem if you have everything written down. I tend to forget exactly what I ate two days ago.By the way, I lived in Portland, Oregon for almost 10 years.Annie


----------



## Jan LEAP RD (May 19, 2002)

Hi All,


> quote: Yep, now you are on your way up! AND on your way to being a "normal bathroom person"! (There is a Saturday Night Live skit in there somewhere!)


I couldn't resist sharing our Sat Night Live skits. We've come up with a few. My hubby became VERY lactose intolerant a few years ago from a giardia infection. We came up with the following "THE POWER OF CHEESE" commercials/skits.My hubby (the lactose intolerant person) eats cheese in a sandwich for lunch. Realizes he's late for an important business meeting. Gets to the elevator. It's overcrowded and hot. He steps on and releases gas. The elevator clears out immediately. The doors close with just him on it. He makes it to his floor in record time. The voice-over states: "Ahhhh, The Power of Cheese!"Skit two: A LOT of people at a black tie party crowding around the appetizer table. No elbow room. Lactose int. man eats some cheese. Gas clears out the area . . . he has access to the entire buffet table, eating whatever he wants. . . "Ahhh, the Power of Cheese!"You get the idea. . . we've thought up a lot more in the past 4 years.







Then there's my brother with the gas problem. (Yes, maybe we should get him tested.) As a joke on his wife one night, he got a remote control fart machine. He activated it NUMEROUS times after the lights were out and they were in bed. His wife was very patient, so he pushed the limits on the little noisemaker. Finally, his wife had enough. . . told him to go sleep in the spare bedroom. He sulked out. . . and once out of the room with the door closed, hit his little remote control button a few more times for effect. . . the noisy machine STILL on his side of the empty bed. . .







LOLI guess they had quite the chuckle about it. . .And, is it really funny when it gets serious?. . . I'd say not. Can we find humor in what we can? . . . I sure hope so.Keep Smiling and Enjoy the Freedom of Medicine, Health and our country on the 4th. . . let it be a celebration holiday, rather than a food holiday! And, shoot some big guns for me, Mike!







:jester


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

"And, shoot some big guns for me, Mike!"I wish....since BabyNL (StephanieNL) not even a .22 around so you are going to have to handle the celebratory firing inmto the air.Warning: Make CERTAIN this is not a B52 or F16 around before you do or they might drop a 2000 pounder on you thinking it is "anti-aircraft fire".MNL


----------



## Audrey Fussell (May 22, 2002)

Hi everyone, Annie, Mike, Donna, Julia37, JanLeap RD etc., etc. Annie – I was sorry to hear you had a setback the other but glad to hear your recovered the next. Lucky girl to be in the rotation phase of the diet. I just started Phase 2 on Monday. I added Kamut bread (very tasty, especially with crushed blue berries – (if only I could have had a bit of butter on my toast) that is down the road and I am trying to be patient. Today I added chicken, and cooked it with walnut oil and crushed walnuts in a non-stick skillet with quinoa grain, and carrots. It I say so myself it was a delicious dinner. I am trying adding a food every other day to give myself time to see if there is a delayed reaction. I too have lost weight. I started eating foods as recommended in Heather Von Vorous Book about 4 months ago and lost 20 pounds. She really put me on the right track and hopefully the Leap program will get the train to the right terminal. I previously lost 20 from not eating right and to much D. Since I’ve started the Leap diet I’ve lost about 5 pounds, which is great. I have another 20 to go and I will be a happy camper with my weight. Probably could loose a bit more than that but that would be my weight way back in junior high school and I just don’t see myself that tiny anymore. I am getting better about keeping my food diary. It is a difficult thing to remember to write down everything. I even added a section on what exercise I did for the day, what BM’s C/D or none, medications and any incidents that may have triggered a stress attack. I guess it is true that you really do turn into a food detective. I have an email out to Jan with some questions on my phase and foods and look forward to hearing from her. Did you enjoy Portland? It is absolutely beautiful driving up over the summit to the coast. (My husband’s family lives 2 hours from Portland in Rock Away) Mike NoLomotil – too bad your idea won’t work, as my husband is the handiest handy man around. He can fix or build just about anything. In fact he is the other room as I type building shelves for a closet. What a guy! If he doesn’t like the Amaranth grain, I will gladly make him something different. He has decided that he now is enjoying the cooked barley and the cooked rye. He will tolerate the quinoa grain but it isn’t his thing. I did not get a copy of Dr. Weinstock & Dr. Lipsitz Stress and Anxiety Reduction CDS from leap. Nor did my Dr. recommend them. (He is a new practitioner with the Leap program and has A LOT to learn) I think Ethan called him up last week to gently give him a bit more guidance. I know I need the stress reduction tapes and will get them but can’t squeeze any more $ right now but how cheap is cheap? Tapes are next on my list. I have so other stress tapes from years ago, while not focused on IBS they do help take the edge off. Julia37- If you have any suggestions on Chicago sites my husband should check out please let me know. Nothing personal but Chicago isn’t my first choice of a place that I want to move to but at this point we will move any where if he kind find work. He is finding here that they are not looking for Director or Senior level positions ( or at best should I say they are few and far between) the competition is brutal with all the layoffs to hit Houston. Sounds like you need to move here and we need to move there. Hang in there I am sure this rotten economy will turn around but unfortunately I don’t think it will until 2nd qtr next year. I pray we don’t have to wait that long for my hubby to find work or we will be in a serious world of hurt since my job is scheduled for elimination 1st or 2nd quarter next year. Seems like it is always something.JanLeapRD, your skits were too funny. Enjoyed the laugh.Hope everyone has a wonderful evening and a great day tomorrow. You gotta keep the faith.


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

LOL!Loved the skits, Jan!Mike,you'll have to ask Todd about using his BB gun to shoot mice in the house. (We had a litter born behind the stove and they are TOO SMALL for a trap! So while we watched them run around our living room, Todd layed on his belly with the gun and took them out one by one...HEY! Its NEVADA, you gotta do what you gotta do!







)Lisa from Mouse Infested Nevada


----------



## jggavl (Mar 14, 2002)

Hi Audrey,Yes, we loved the beautiful city of Portland but couln't stand the non-stop rain from November to July. The coast is beautiful - we used to take little mini trips to Cannon Beach but we have driven the whole coast on many occasions.It sounds like you are doing well. The Rotation Diet is not that easy since you can't eat the same food until the fourth day. I am doing the best that I can. I have had a few setbacks and have been unable to uncover the culprit food so far. I am trying not to get discouraged. At least when I do have loose stools, it's only for a brief period in the AM and then I'm OK.Leapers out there, how long does it take to get on tract???Today I went to the doctor's office for my yearly GYN exam. Thanks to no alcohol, no caffeine and a loss of 8 pounds, my blood pressure was 110/68. It has never been this low. If you want to lower your blood pressure just go on the LEAP diet.Annie


----------



## Audrey Fussell (May 22, 2002)

Hi Annie - I agree with you about the weather in Portland. I love to visit but am not sure if I could tolerate so much rain. Even though I can no longer be out in the sun, I would miss the sunshine. Now I sure could do without the heat and humidity of Houston. I am still in Phase 2 but have added a few items and haven't had any problems that I can pinpoint. I am having the same problem during my phases, as I am limited on lot foods. I find myself eating the same things. Hopefully as I add more food I can rotate a bit more. I have noticed less gas and bloat the last day or so, but still had a small episode Monday and no BM yesterday or today. They told me to stop taking Metamucil but I think I should start back on it, as obviously I am not regulated. Great news about your weight loss and bp. I go to my rheumatologist on Friday so I will see the results of my blood test from 2 weeks ago. I will then repeat it in 3 months, as I have to watch my liver functions because of my Lupus medications. I can't wait to see if I've lowered my cholesterol as well. I do know the weight is coming off which is great. How long did it take you to go from phase 1 to the rotation part? At the rate I am going it will take me a couple of months. Have a great 4th -


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

LISA:BB gun in the house, eh? heh heh be sure to remind to tell you about those nights of my misspent youth which involved my buiddies and I stacking up phone books against the wall or in the tub in my apartment, cracking out the Jack Daniels and the Colt .45 auto and "shooting for quarters"...literally!







hah! and the NEIGHBORS??? hah! ___________________________________"How long did it take you to go from phase 1 to the rotation part? At the rate I am going it will take me a couple of months. Have a great 4th -" ___________________________________Just an observation that is apt here...the basic protocol phases can in some patients be a breeze...they whiz right through as they have no other food or chemical reactions than the cell-mediated reaction seen on the MRT assay and eat no foods or chemicals not checked (practical limit is 150 individual tests).Others, with comorbid allergy, pseudoallergy, and other forms of food or chemical intolerance which are "rooted out" by the LEAP method can take longer obviously as you must readjust the phasing and extend it when you root-out a sneaky little reactions that cannot be detected yet by any in vitro techniology, ony by oral challenge.This is oe of the key benefits-by-design of the protocol...try to find ALL the hidden reactions no matter how gross or subtle. Some have many some have none.MNL


----------



## jggavl (Mar 14, 2002)

Hi Audrey,and everyone else,Yes, lots of sun in Houston but lots of pollution. I read that it is the #1 most polluted city. I hope that you are not too sensitive to bad air, etc. My husband has a brother who lives in Seabrook. I have not been to Houston but have been to Austin since my sister and niece live there. The humidity is terrible and the mosquitos eat you alive. But, the city itself is nice - lots of things to do.I started my rotation diet on day 28 according to the plan. However, I am still adding foods and trying to figure out my reactions. Today I was fine but had two days before that with very loose stools. It just happens early AM so I can carry on with the rest of my day with no problem. My diet is fairly boring but I love fish and don't seem to have a problem with any of the fish that I have eaten. Yesterday I added rice and thankfully there was no reaction. I will be ordering some grains from Bob's Red Mill because I can't find them locally. DOES ANYONE HAVE A GOOD RECIPE FOR GARDENBURGERS?I can't eat oats or mushrooms but can substitute the spelt flakes or another grain for the oats. Well, gotta go. Friends coming over and then off to the fireworks. Annie


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

!!! _________________________________________"DOES ANYONE HAVE A GOOD RECIPE FOR GARDENBURGERS?" _________________________________________That depends what is in your garden. I remember that my ex used to have this really good recipe for "garden" brownies....







far outMNL


----------



## jggavl (Mar 14, 2002)

MIKE,I can't eat the "Gardenburgers" or any other vegi- burger from the store because they are made with oats. I would like to make my own using an oat substitute. If I can't find a recipe I guess that I will experiment. Annie


----------



## jggavl (Mar 14, 2002)

Yes Mike, I have had "garden brownies" but not in a long time. By the way I do not test reactive to hops.Annie


----------



## bobby5832708 (May 30, 2000)

About 20 years ago at a previous job a co-worker would occasionally bring in a pan of 'Garden Brownies' for us to enjoy. They really did help the day go by. Come to think of it, they also kept my IBS-D under control. Hmmmm, maybe Garden Brownies could be the next FDA-approved treatment for IBS?


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

ANNIEOAKLEY:







Alright...bring on the Pilsner Urquelle and Heinekin.In the meanwhile I personally have no clue about a good scratch veggie burger. The only one I was ever able to eat safely (alot of the premade burgers have onion or peppers or other flavorings I cannot have) was this boxed dry mix you would mix with hot water...it was called VEGGIEBURGER I think.Seemd OK and tasted good. Round here averyone is ga-ga over BocaBurgers.Hop away!MNL


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

Hmmm...? I thought I had posted a reply to this topic, asking about how I go about become a new leaper? Was it deleted or what?


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

PEACE....I don't know...mysteries abound.Go to the LEAP site (link below my name) and complete the Complimentary Prescreening form and submit it. An RD will follow up with you within 48 hours to see if you have the symptom set which is indicative of someone who could benefit from this protocol, and if so cover your options with you.MNLMNL


----------

